# Recommend Me Anything



## Departure Song (Mar 19, 2009)

I am _really bored_ with all of my music right now.

I am open to anything. Just try to stay away from anything well-known, as I've probably already heard it. All genres welcome, even hip-hop/country/etc.

Just make sure it's interesting and enjoyable in your eyes. Don't recommend me generic stuff. :)

(ETA: My last.fm, if it helps.)

(ETA2: Avoid video game music. Just... please.)


----------



## octobr (Mar 19, 2009)

City and Colour?

Clare Fader?

Circus Contraption?

Psapp? Emilie Simon? Universal Hall Pass? Splashdown?


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 19, 2009)

:O

You should know I already love Circus Contraption, Verne. I've actually been meaning to check out Emilie Simon and Splashdown, so I'll give those a try. What are the other artists you listed like?


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 19, 2009)

Of Montreal


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 19, 2009)

two bands i really like lately are deerhunter and m83. deerhunter call themselves "ambient punk," while m83 is pretty much an '80s fetish act.

xtc is cool too. they're new wave-ish.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 19, 2009)

katatonia (doom metal/alt rock)

sabaton (power metal but the good kind)

aesop rock (hiphop)

miles davis (jazz)

edvard grieg (classical)


----------



## Celestial Blade (Mar 19, 2009)

Try some Spineshank (EPIC METAL FTW!)


----------



## Flareth (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd say country like Taylor Swift or Carrie Underwood. It is sorta pop-ish in a way, but they have way better voices then Disney Trash like Hannah Montanna.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Mar 19, 2009)

30h!3-
I only put one song on there, (Don't Trust me) but you really should listen to Electroshock & Richman among other songs.

It isn't for everyone though so I hope you enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 19, 2009)

Celestial Blade said:


> Try some Spineshank (EPIC METAL FTW!)


Spineshank isn't metal.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 19, 2009)

Dunno how well-known they are, but how about British Sea Power? The Futureheads? I'd heartily recommend both and not just because I'm a total britfag!


----------



## Keltena (Mar 19, 2009)

Hm, lessee...

Jonathan Coulton is amazing, for starters. Very fun lyrics and catchy tunes. I recommend "Mandelbrot Set", which is quite possibly the nerdiest song ever.

Regina Spektor is also cool; she's probably the quirkiest singer-songwriter I've ever heard. Her way of singing is just... really fun, and her songs are generally either insanely catchy (an example would be "On the Radio") or quiet and touching (like "Chemo Limo"). Check her out, she's quite cool.

Plumb is a pretty good singer as well, I think; she's sort of alternative rock-ish, I guess? She has a few different styles. I recommend "Manic"; if you like it, "Damaged" is also good.

In a... okay, not so similar vein, Poe. She has... I dunno what you'd call it. Electronica-ish, maybe? I'm not good with genres, but she's quite cool. My favorite song by her is "Haunted", but most of her songs are good.

The last person I can think of to recommend is Mary Chapin Carpenter. She's more mainstream than the other recommendations I've made, sort of country folk rock, but she has nice tunes and very clever lyrics ("some people say that you shouldn't temp fate, and for them I could not disagree/but I never got anywhere playing it safe, I say fate should not tempt me"). I'd recommend... either "He Thinks He'll Keep Her" or "Only a Dream".

So, uh... try some of those, see if you like them. ^^


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree on Regina Spektor.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 19, 2009)

Concurring with Regina. I can has be loving Apres Moi and Chemo Limo at this very moment.

Okay, my contributions.

Rilo Kiley (Alternative indie)
Three Days Grace (Alternative rock...some of it's pretty dark)
Fair to Midland (Hard to pin down)
Innerpartysystem (Synth punk)
Beirut (Eastern European folk-indie)
Forests In Floodlights (Also hard to pin down, they've only recently started recording demos, you can find them here.)*
DeVotchka (Eastern European folk-indie)
Primus (Alternative metal)
William Control (Freaky dance-rock)
God Is An Astronaut (Post-rock)*
Clurichaun (Alternative metal, another band with few recordings, they're here)*

All the ones with an asterik are Irish, which means you should feel obliged to listen to them.


----------



## Mr. Person (Mar 19, 2009)

ttgl best sound


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah I can rec God is an Astronaut and Primus


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 19, 2009)

Not to sound out of the loop but what does "ttgl" stand for?


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 19, 2009)

Fiend (Gothic/Melodeath)
Arch Enemy (Melodeath)
The Lonely Island (yes i am fucking putting them here ahahaha)
Finntroll (Folk + a little black Metal)
Priestess (Hard Rock)
Royal Hunt (actual good prog metal what)


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 19, 2009)

arch enemy and royal hunt are good


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 19, 2009)

You may have to search a bit for Fiend, by the way, since they're like just emerging from Russia but seem like they might be the category you like. (Dream is on youtube somewhere.)


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks everyone. I do actually plan on checking all of these (if not that, most of these) out.


----------

